# Converting jet back to prop



## THUMPER144 (May 14, 2020)

I’ve tried my best to search, but have had little luck. Please forgive me if this is redundant and point me in the right direction. 

I currently own a 2015 16’ Blazer with a 60 jet on it. It has the 27” transom. It has been a wonderful handling boat. Absolutely would go this route again. No regrets. 

I am going to start fishing some really large deeper lakes more frequently and Would like to go to a prop to save gas and get more speed. I called my jet dealer and they told me I need a standard length lower unit with a jack plate. This did not sound right to me???

I called a jack plate manufacturer and they told me I need an XL lower unit(25”) and a jackplate. This sounds much more realistic to me....

In my mind I see the XL shaft conversion as being a good start, but how much setback do I want from the boat? I was thinking as little as possible, but I’m reading everything from a-z! It is only a 16’ boat, so I was thinking 4-6” max”. My next question is, does anyone know of a jack plate that will not require any drilling to lower the power head the required 2-3” that I may have to drop it? I’m guessing that I’ll have to drop it that much.


----------



## redrum (May 16, 2020)

Is it a 27" transom boat with a tunnel? Are you talking about a 60/40 Mercury 4 stroke, which is a 15" shaft motor?


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Dec 24, 2020)

In my experience, non tunnel jet. It required minimum of 5 inches lower mounting of the motor. I had my holes drilled in such a way that I used the bolts holes without need of redrilling. I once had an old CMC jackplate that traveled 8 inches. It worked great giving me bottomed out for a prop, up 5 for the jet and 3 extra to raise through moss or trash


----------



## eeshaw (Dec 25, 2020)

Call the jet manufacturer and see what they suggest. I have zero experience with jets. If I were to do it though I'd go with a 20 inch intermediate housing and a jack plate. My thinking behind this is that you'll pickup up 5 inches right from the get go with the housing. The jack plate will place the engine farther to the rear of the hull transfering weight farther to the rear and should place the motor deeper into the water, possibly by 2 inches.


----------

